# I got babies!



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Even though I only found 4 of them swimming around, I guess the others were dinner :-(. I need to know how to take care of them the best I could...they're my first borns... Presently they're in a breeder floating in my 10g tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

awesome! i cant really give you any advice on them....ive never had any before....but good luck!


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Feed them finely crushed flake food.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Another thing to remember is to try and change some of the water in the breeder box with the tank water regularly. Even though they either have holes or are made out of nets the water exchange is not that good. I have bought a turkey baster and just take a few pumps out every time I walk by the tank. This will help keep the water a bit fresher in the breeder box and make for healthier fry.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks fish_doc thats a great idea...I'll do that water change


----------



## Peligrin (Feb 11, 2005)

Congratulations!

Even though my guppy had almost a _constant _gravid spot, I never saw any fry.  Lucky you. . .


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish Doc - that is a very good idea (one of your many). I scrape the bottom of the breeding nets & catch the crud in the little net to take out but a turkey baster sounds better. Going to try that!


----------

